# vos conneries d'enfance



## joubichou (6 Janvier 2006)

Histoire de rire racontez nous vos plus belles conneries quand vous étiez petits


----------



## chroukin (6 Janvier 2006)

'Me suis planté une paire de ciseaux dans le genou droit. Ca pique... :hosto:

Je jouais avec ces ciseaux dans mon bas à sable, donc très hygiénique  Après j'ai même voulu nettoyer ça avec une éponge, mais mon père est arrivé pour me raisonner


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

J'ai toujours été un enfant modèle, pas de bêtises, pas de conneries...un ange...

Par contre j'étais somnambule..là je faisait pas mal de conneries...

Je mettais du sucre partout...dans tout...nourriture, chaussures, poches de vestes...devant la porte...et ensuite je sortais et je sonnais chez le premiers voisins venu..s'il me connaissais ça allait, sinon il me claquait la porte au nez...enfin c'est ce qu'on m'a raconté...


----------



## paradize (6 Janvier 2006)

Heu, jsuis la ptite dernière, et je suivais tjrs mon frère et ma soeur... 

Ils étaient sur une armoire (en escaladant le haut du lit, ils étaient assez grand pour s'y faufiler...). Comment j'ai réussi à faire, j'en sais rien, j'étais super petite... J'étais là haut, et en voulant descendre, j'ai sauté sur le lit et rebondit par terre. Maman était au téléphone, et à entendu le bruit (elle était au téléphone, toute façon, elle est tjrs au téléphone). Inquiète, elle me prend ds ses bras pour vérifier si je n'ai rien de casser, et je rigole de tte mes ptites dents de lait et pointe du doigt le haut de l'armoire en voulant le refaire... Bizarrement, maman n'a pas voulu, jsais pas pourquoi... 

 

sinon, j'attendais qu'elle regarde Sissi pour la 22649e fois à Noël, et j'ouvrais les armoires pour tout étaler par terre (linge, livres, etc)...

Sale gosse j'étais qd même :bebe: 

... Ne vous inquiétez pas, ça n'a pas changé ....


----------



## paradize (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours été un enfant modèle, pas de bêtises, pas de conneries...un ange...
> 
> Par contre j'étais somnambule..là je faisait pas mal de conneries...
> 
> Je mettais du sucre partout...dans tout...nourriture, chaussures, poches de vestes...devant la porte...et ensuite je sortais et je sonnais chez le premiers voisins venu..s'il me connaissais ça allait, sinon il me claquait la porte au nez...enfin c'est ce qu'on m'a raconté...




Moi je me souviens t'avoir vu faire du strip tease ds une boîte... C'est bon, je sors  

C'est minable en plus (ce que je dis).... De honte, je pars...


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Je me suis arraché une dent tout seul...

Me suis bien fait engueulé....


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me souviens t'avoir vu faire du strip tease ds une boîte... C'est bon, je sors
> 
> C'est minable en plus (ce que je dis).... De honte, je pars...




Me souviens bien..mais on parle de lorsqu'on était petit, pas de ce que l'on fait tout les we....


----------



## chroukin (6 Janvier 2006)

J'ai lancé des flechettes sur ma petite soeur...

J'ai balancé des cailloux sur les vaches...

J'ai voulu écouter de trop près le bruit que les clôtures électriques font (le tic... tic... tic....) et ben mes oreilles ont tout entendu


----------



## joubichou (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis arraché une dent tout seul...
> 
> Me suis bien fait engueulé....


Ben moi j'ai essayé de noyer  ma soeur dans la baignoire,me suis bien fait engueuler aussi,et pis ma mere m'a jeté tout nu dans les orties


----------



## reineman (6 Janvier 2006)

moi , j'suis sorti du ventre de ma mere par la main droite en faisant un gros 'fuck' au personnel  médical.
enfin, c'est ce qu'on m'a raconté.


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi , j'suis sorti du ventre de ma mere par la main droite en faisant un gros 'fuck' au personnel  médical.
> enfin, c'est ce qu'on m'a raconté.




Et ils t'ont renvoyé pour 9 mois .... :mouais:


----------



## joubichou (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Me souviens bien..mais on parle de lorsqu'on était petit, pas de ce que l'on fait tout les we....


bon on va dire les conneries de 1 an à 16 ans allez


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Avec deux potes en maternelle on a emmené trois fille derrière le bâtiment et on à tous baissé culotte pour se la montrer... On s'est fait rattraper par les institutrices et houspillés !...
La permière fois, ça ne s'oublie pas...


----------



## joubichou (6 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi , j'suis sorti du ventre de ma mere par la main droite en faisant un gros 'fuck' au personnel  médical.
> enfin, c'est ce qu'on m'a raconté.


t'étais un enfant précoce


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

A l'âge de 3 ans le 1er janvier, j'ai fini tout les verres qu'il y avait sur la table du salon....j'était ivre mort...et les parents qui dormaient encore...

Tout s'explique c'est pas ma faute :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (6 Janvier 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> (elle était au téléphone, toute façon, elle est tjrs au téléphone).



:sleep: Mouiii... parlez-moi de votre mère... ?

Bon sinon :
- failli mourir étouffé en explorant les grottes mystérieuses fournies par les draps emmêlés sur mon lit. Longtemps claustrophobe après ça... :mouais: 
- tenté de mélanger les produits que j'aimais le plus : un souvenir ému du Nesquik dans l'Oasis à l'orange. C'est pas bon, je conseille pas. :sick:
- un jour, les Playmobil® ennemis ont mis le feu siffle: ) au château en barils de lessive des Playmobil® gentils :affraid: ... heureusement qu'il y avait un robinet pas loin (et que mes parents n'étaient pas là !).

 nostalgie...


----------



## quetzalk (6 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi , j'suis sorti du ventre de ma mere par la main droite en faisant un gros 'fuck' au personnel  médical.
> enfin, c'est ce qu'on m'a raconté.



De toutes façons les trolls c'est mal vu dans les maternités   
[edit : un coup de boule rouge pour ça, il est susceptible le bougre !  :love: Bon enfin si ça fait baisser ta tension artérielle tant mieux... ]


----------



## bens (6 Janvier 2006)

quand j'étais petite, j'ai cassé une dent à mon grand-frère (c'est lui qui avait commencé) avec un coup de genou pendant qu'il essayait de m'étrangler... et aussi j'ai cassé le bras à une fille (celle-là, on me la rappeler y'a pas longtemps, j'sais pas pourquoi je l'avais occulté !), enfin, j'ai déboité l'épaule d'un gars... et j'ai commis tous ces méfaits avant l'age de 13 ans...

Bouh...je me rends compte que j'étais un monstre !!!

sinon en mon âme et conscience, je revendais mes jouets à ma soeur...


----------



## hunjord (6 Janvier 2006)

Moi a la cambrousse, je montais sur les tois des maisons avec un pote on balancait des trucs dans les cheminées des vieux, un coup la petite copine du village qui est devenue une cha......sse d'ailleurs, j'ai essayé de la coincer sous un hangar à paille, je devais avoir 8 ans...autrement, je devais faire tout ce que ma mère m'interdisait, tronconneuse, des labyrinthes dans les tisses de paille, des side car avec des vieilles mobylette....après je suis parti en ville, moins bien.....c'était bien cette jeunesse à la campagne...je regrette pas du tout....suis un jeune cadre dynamique bien propre alors que gamin je trainais mes culottes dans la paille...


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

A 7-8 ans j'ai fait une fugue car mon père refusait que je fume.
A 6 ans j'ai piqué le solitaire de ma mère pour l'offrir à ma voisine du dessous que je trouvais mignone.
Sinon j'aimais bien balancer les disques de Sardou de ma mère par la fenêtre, dans la cours des fille en bas de chez moi (et oui j'avais vu sur un collège de filles)


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Janvier 2006)

J'ai mangé de la mort au rat...  Bon, j'ai quelques séquelles depuis...  :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mangé de la mort au rat...  Bon, j'ai quelques séquelles depuis...  :rateau:



Cervelle d&#8217;oiseau?


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Cervelle d'oiseau?



Oui oui...


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je frottais les mains des petites filles sur le crépi des murs



Et maintenant sur quelque chose de plus adipeux... :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (6 Janvier 2006)

aaaah... retour en enfance...
je me souviens d'un dimanche de retrouvailles familiales, avec oncles, tantes, cousins et zines... c'etait a la campagne, dans la propriete familiale... les vaches d'un des eleveurs du coin se sont barrees de leur verte prairie, ont saccage le village, sans omettre de passer dans le domaine (a l'epoque, dans les 80s', les portails a la cambrousse restaient ouverts...)...

Bref, elles laissent de belles bouses bien fraiches un peu partout, et bien entendu, à proximite des vehicules (le top de l epoque : mercos, bmw, fiat (lol))

Avec un de mes cousins, de 2 ans mon ainé, nous nous empressons alors d aller planter des petards (mamouths et corbeaux) dans les dits paquets, puis de les allumer et de courir nous cacher...

Resultat des courses : lavage de voitures jusqu a la fin de la journee... depuis, j aime les automobiles


----------



## mog (6 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> quand j'étais petite, j'ai cassé une dent à mon grand-frère (c'est lui qui avait commencé) avec un coup de genou pendant qu'il essayait de m'étrangler... et aussi j'ai cassé le bras à une fille (celle-là, on me la rappeler y'a pas longtemps, j'sais pas pourquoi je l'avais occulté !), enfin, j'ai déboité l'épaule d'un gars... et j'ai commis tous ces méfaits avant l'age de 13 ans...
> 
> Bouh...je me rends compte que j'étais un monstre !!!
> 
> sinon en mon âme et conscience, je revendais mes jouets à ma soeur...



Surtout que maintenant, on sait que t'est.... une fille!


----------



## joubichou (6 Janvier 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que maintenant, on sait que t'est.... une fille!


on le savait depuis longtemps


----------



## Taho! (6 Janvier 2006)

J'ai grandi !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

La plus grosse connerie que j'ai faite reste mon passage direct de l'enfance à l'âge adulte, sans passage par l'adolescence, mais Quetzalk ne fait pas d'heures sup...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Janvier 2006)

*Connerie de quand j'étais tout petit :*
12 heures de coma et traumatisme crânien.

Connerie de quand j'étais moins petit mais beaucoup plus con :
12 heures de garde à vue et 3 mois de sursis...


----------



## reineman (6 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Connerie de quand j'étais tout petit :*
> 12 heures de coma et traumatisme crânien.
> 
> Connerie de quand j'étais moins petit mais beaucoup plus con :
> 12 heures de garde à vue, 3 mois de sursis...


t'avais braqué une charcuterie?


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Janvier 2006)

J'ai voulu jouer à Superman :rose: :rose: :rose: ça c'est terminé à l'osto


----------



## Virpeen (6 Janvier 2006)

On était une bande de copains et pendant les vacances d'été, on s'ennuyait un peu...  Comme il fallait bien qu'on s'occupe un peu, on avait trouvé un jeu marrrant : attendre qu'un « vieux » (à l'époque, tout le monde nous paraissait vieux ) arrive à mobylette et se gare pour aller chez le médecin du coin... et lui remplir ses saccoches d'orties fraîchement coupées !!!! :rose: 
À un autre, on lui avat coupé son arrivée d'essence... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> On était une bande de copains et pendant les vacances d'été, on s'ennuyait un peu...  Comme il fallait bien qu'on s'occupe un peu, on avait trouvé un jeu marrrant : attendre qu'un « vieux » (à l'époque, tout le monde nous paraissait vieux ) arrive à mobylette et se gare pour aller chez le médecin du coin... et lui remplir ses saccoches d'orties fraîchement coupées !!!! :rose:
> À un autre, on lui avat coupé son arrivée d'essence... :rose:


On voit que Dominique Voynet est de la région, avec ces blagues écologistes...


----------



## Virpeen (6 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> On voit que Dominique Voynet est de la région, avec ces blagues écologistes...


On ne pensait pas à elle en faisant ça !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2006)

Tchernobyl, c'était moi. Désolé.


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tchernobyl, c'était moi. Désolé.



Le fil rouge sur le bouton rouge, le fil jaune sur le bouton jaune....

Je t'avais prévenu


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

2 pages.

Ni moi, ni doc, ni personne d'interessant.

Que de la merde.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 2 pages.
> 
> Ni moi, ni doc, ni personne d'interessant.
> 
> Que de la merde.



C'est vrai qu'on a pas parlé de caca non plus.

Alors je l'avoue : j'ai fait caca en dehors du pot (c'était pas le chat).


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

Cherche pas kiki...

Parler de caca sans être trop nase, tout le monde sait pas le faire.


----------



## chroukin (6 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cherche pas kiki...
> 
> Parler de caca sans être trop nase, tout le monde sait pas le faire.


Ben raconte-nous alors


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 2 pages.
> 
> Ni moi, ni doc, ni personne d'interessant.
> 
> Que de la merde.




Finement analysé...chapeau bas...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

J'ai rien, mais alors, rien à vous raconter.

Z'avez pas besoin que je vous raconte des trucs pour faire augmenter vos compteurs.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Dés que c'est gentil-gentil, ni coprolalique, ni scatologique, ni sadomasochiste, on s'ennuie au bar


----------



## chroukin (6 Janvier 2006)

Moi ce sujet m'amuse beaucoup 

Tiens une autre perle : je jouais avec ma petite soeur en haut d'un pré et je lui montrais avec quelle agilité je lançais un gros bout de bois super loin en tournant sur moi-même. Et là elle fait pareil, mais elle le lâche sur moi, enfin sur mon nez...

J'a eu très mal, mais rien de cassé, juste un gros caillau de sang énorme énorme qui m'a gonflé le nez, je me suis mouché et hop c'était fini 

Un autre jour j'ai essayé de lui apprendre le tennis mais la raquette a dû avoir peur d'elle, et s'est envolée... sur mon nez encore une fois. Même topo, rien de cassé et 5 minutes après je me suis mouché et une bolie boule ne zang...


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien, mais alors, rien à vous raconter.



ça reste lumineux....parle nous prophète..... 



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez pas besoin que je vous raconte des trucs pour faire augmenter vos compteurs.



C'est beau


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien, mais alors, rien à vous raconter.



Bin dis rien.


----------



## chroukin (6 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien, mais alors, rien à vous raconter.
> 
> Z'avez pas besoin que je vous raconte des trucs pour faire augmenter vos compteurs.


 
L'alcool fait des ravages  la connerie aussi parfois. Ce coup-ci je pense pas que ce soit l'alcool.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> L'alcool fait des ravages  la connerie aussi parfois. Ce coup-ci je pense pas que ce soit l'alcool.



tu devrais quand même faire attention à ce que tu dis...

Enfin moi j'dis ça...


----------



## chroukin (6 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais quand même faire attention à ce que tu dis...
> 
> Enfin moi j'dis ça...


Qui a dit quoi 

Je dis juste ironiquement que bon, si t'as rien à dire, ben heu... te force pas quoi ! 

Ou sinon raconte nous un truc marrant, t'as bien dû être enfant un jour


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais quand même faire attention à ce que tu dis...
> 
> Enfin moi j'dis ça...




Connerie de jeunesse...

Les filles faciles, la drogue, l'alcool...

La chaude pisse en hivers, et les joyeuses en choux-fleur au printemps...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit quoi
> 
> Je dis juste ironiquement que bon, si t'as rien à dire, ben heu... te force pas quoi !
> 
> Ou sinon raconte nous un truc marrant, t'as bien dû être enfant un jour



Fait pareil petit crétin.

Tu es un pure premium de concentré de connerie à 99% et tu viens me faire des remarques à moi ???????

Tu viens me dire à MOI, de fermer ma gueule si j'ai rien à dire ????

Mais si tu faisais ça tu aurais 3 posts à ton actif, petit idiot !!!!!!

Tu comprends ça minus ????


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Les filles faciles, la drogue, l'alcool...



les filles sont toutes faciles à baiser, aprés faut les garder.

La drogue, bof on en reviens.

L'alcool, j'adore.


----------



## chroukin (6 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fait pareil petit crétin.
> 
> Tu es un pure premium de concentré de connerie à 99% et tu viens me faire des remarques à moi ???????
> 
> ...


 
Merde, qui a enlevé la lesse ??  

J'ai raconté des trucs, je les trouve marrants.

Tu n'as rien raconté du tout  Raconte, et qu'on rigole un peu au moins.

Laisse moi découvrir le GRAND sonnyboy


----------



## quetzalk (6 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> ... mais Quetzalk ne fait pas d'heures sup...



oh tu sais on peut toujours s'arranger


----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> les filles sont toutes faciles à baiser, aprés faut les garder.
> 
> La drogue, bof on en reviens.
> 
> L'alcool, j'adore.


ticon   

ce fil me fait penser que j'ai pas fait de connerie finalement :afraid:


----------



## quetzalk (6 Janvier 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Laisse moi découvrir le GRAND sonnyboy



Ben là tu peux....


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Merde, qui a enlevé la lesse ??
> 
> J'ai raconté des trucs, je les trouve marrants.
> 
> ...



Le grand Sonnyboy te fait caca dessus.

Et peut faire ça tous les jours sans être le moins emmerdé du monde.

Tu feras avec.


----------



## Taho! (6 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ticon
> 
> ce fil me fait penser que j'ai pas fait de connerie finalement :afraid:


t'as encore un peu de temps devant toi pour ça... 

:love:


----------



## chroukin (6 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le grand Sonnyboy te fait caca dessus.
> 
> Et peut faire ça tous les jours sans être le moins emmerdé du monde.
> 
> Tu feras avec.


 
Merdeux 

Fais bien gaffe à ce que tu manges avant d'essayer de me faire dessus


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

On vous demande pas vos conneries d'adultes....

Mais vos conneries de gamins....

Si papa est toujours derrière vous je comprend que vous n'ayez rien à dire....la peur du coups de ceinture dans la gueule peut freiner des certains à se livrer .....

Mais les autres ?

Pas une petite connerie à raconter ?


----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2006)

sauf qu'on parle des conneries d'enfance là

edit : ça compte quand je mettais mon petit frère dans la poussette de ma poupée ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> t'as encore un peu de temps devant toi pour ça...
> 
> :love:



Elle aurait du temps si elle était seule au monde.

Mais il semblerait que certaines personnes poussent au cul*

*Expression parfaitement choisie, pesée, mesurée etc....


----------



## reineman (6 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> les filles sont toutes faciles à baiser, aprés faut les garder.
> 
> La drogue, bof on en reviens.
> 
> L'alcool, j'adore.



et sinon, le dernier album de mylene farmer?


----------



## elektroseb (6 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sauf qu'on parle des conneries d'enfance là
> 
> edit : ça compte quand je mettais mon petit frère dans la poussette de ma poupée ?



Pfffff, juste quand ça devenait interessant :sleep:


----------



## chroukin (6 Janvier 2006)

J'ai joué à la dinette, c'est grave docteur ???


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Merdeux
> 
> Fais bien gaffe à ce que tu manges avant d'essayer de me faire dessus



Mon discours prouve à quel point je fais gaffe à ce que j'ingurgite...


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> edit : ça compte quand je mettais mon petit frère dans la poussette de ma poupée ?




Oui...:mouais: 

Tu l'avais piégée à la nitro ?? la poussette....des mines anti-personelles dans tout le salon ?...et vlan...essaie de survivre frangin....:love:

Petite connerie de jeunesse....


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai joué à la dinette, c'est grave docteur ???



Chez toi oui...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Parler de caca sans être trop nase, tout le monde sait pas le faire.




*T'en sais quelque chose*
hein mon cochon !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

> Les bêtises
> J'ai tout mangé le chocolat
> J'ai tout fumé les Craven A
> Et comme t'étais toujours pas là
> ...


de Sabine Paturel, pour raviver les souvenirs et alléger l'ambiance...


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> ..... et alléger l'ambiance...




Une vraie mousse au chocolat


----------



## chroukin (6 Janvier 2006)

Ben j'ai même joué à la poupée hein :siffle


----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Oui...:mouais:
> 
> Tu l'avais piégée à la nitro ?? la poussette....des mines anti-personelles dans tout le salon ?...et vlan...essaie de survivre frangin....:love:
> 
> Petite connerie de jeunesse....


bah non c'était dans le jardin, sur l'herbe, on passait sur des pierres et tout  :love:


----------



## chroukin (6 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah non c'était dans le jardin, sur l'herbe, on passait sur des pierres et tout  :love:


 
Un vrai esprit d'aventure quoi...

Si j'en ai une tiens : quand j'étais petit je m'amusais avec ma voiture télécommandée à prendre de la vitesse et à taper dans els chevilles des gens. Ils rigolaient pas autant que moi 

Maintenant je fais ça avec une vraie voiture


----------



## reineman (6 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Chez toi oui...



dis moi, on se fait une bouffe avec Gégé Patefolle chez la mere Falzar.elle nous invite a bouffer ses restants de rognons aux nanars, du reveillon. on passe te prendre? tu te charges du gros plant?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Janvier 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai même joué à la poupée hein :siffle




*On t'a sodomisé*
lorsque tu étais enfant ?


----------



## chroukin (6 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On t'a sodomisé*
> lorsque tu étais enfant ?


Salaud 

Mais nooon allons, j'ai deux soeurs, et quand tu joues à la maison sans tes copains tu joues avec tes soeurs  

Ha y'en a j'vous jure des fois


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

*Ce sont de grands enfants*:love: 

Quelle poésie :love:


----------



## DarkNeo (6 Janvier 2006)

Je me suis vautré sur la tete par-dessus mon parc 
mais franchement on s'en fou hein


----------



## reineman (6 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah non c'était dans le jardin, sur l'herbe, on passait sur des pierres et tout  :love:



il est malade sonnygrolle?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On t'a sodomisé*
> lorsque tu étais enfant ?



Enfant je sais pas, mais là il doit avoir mal au derche...


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis vautré sur la tete par-dessus mon parc
> mais franchement on s'en fou hein




Développe !!!  

Tu l'as fait en toute connaissance de cause ? :mouais: 

Parle c'est peut être grave


----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> il est malade sonnygrolle?


non mais je suppose qu'il te merde, mon poulet


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

ça manque de filles ici :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ça manque de filles ici :mouais:


sympa  

bah je sors alors tiens 

naméo


----------



## chroukin (7 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfant je sais pas, mais là il doit avoir mal au derche...


 
Un peu de retenue 




> Sodomie du soir, repos des mâchoires


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non mais je suppose qu'il te merde, mon poulet



Lui et d'autres.


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Lui et d'autres.


tu m'aimes plus ? :rose:


----------



## chroukin (7 Janvier 2006)

A-t-il un jour aimé quelqu'un  

Sinon j'ai découvert en la personne de La Mouette un cyber psy ce soir


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu m'aimes plus ? :rose:



Meuh si meuh si...


----------



## reineman (7 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non mais je suppose qu'il te merde, mon poulet



il a peur de moi il parait...


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh si meuh si...


ouf  je vais pouvoir dormir tranquille :



			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> il a peur de moi il parait...


meuh non meuh non ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Je ne vois pas en quoi il serait intéressant ni même drôle pour qui que ce soit d'apprendre comment j'ai failli brûler la baraque en foutant le feu au rideau de douche en nylon à grands coups d'éther..


----------



## La mouette (7 Janvier 2006)

> Pipe du matin repos du vagin





> Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.



Hey !!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> il a peur de moi il parait...



J'ai peur de tout.

Les chiens qui mordent, les chiens qui tuent, sont ceux qui ont peur.


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur de tout.
> 
> Les chiens qui mordent, les chiens qui tuent, sont ceux qui ont peur.


les roquets ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur de tout.
> Les chiens qui mordent, les chiens qui tuent, sont ceux qui ont peur.




*Oui mais*
quid des chiens qui font caca ?







:bebe:


----------



## La mouette (7 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les roquets ?




Une fille !!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur de tout.
> 
> Les chiens qui mordent, les chiens qui tuent, sont ceux qui ont peur.



Tiens, c'est marrant mais je ne trouve pas ça dénué d'une certaine profondeur.


----------



## reineman (7 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur de tout.
> 
> Les chiens qui mordent, les chiens qui tuent, sont ceux qui ont peur.



quel poete! et sinon, la mere falzar ca te tente pas qu'on aille lui esbigner le coquelicot?


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Avec deux potes en maternelle on a emmené trois fille derrière le bâtiment et on à tous baissé culotte pour se la montrer... On s'est fait rattraper par les institutrices et houspillés !...
> La permière fois, ça ne s'oublie pas...



Déja pervers a l'epoque, ça ne s'est pas arrangé


----------



## reineman (7 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est marrant mais je ne trouve pas ça dénué d'une certaine profondeur.



c'est un intello! tu verrais au bistrot...comment qu'il remet tout le monde en place!..


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> quel poete! et sinon, la mere falzar ca te tente pas qu'on aille lui esbigner le coquelicot?



Tu marques pas des points.


----------



## La mouette (7 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> c'est un intello! tu verrais au bistrot...comment qu'il remet tout le monde en place!..




On sent une profonde admiration ...coquine va....:mouais:


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Déja pervers a l'epoque, ça ne sait pas arranger


et l'orthographe ? ça usine ?


----------



## reineman (7 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les roquets ?



toi fais gaffe...je t'ai déja parlé de la corde invisible...


----------



## La mouette (7 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Déja pervers a l'epoque, ça ne sait pas arranger




Tu verras ! 

LA première fois que tu montreras ton zizi à une fille.....


Inoubliable.....



:love: 

J'ai tout sur mon blog, vidéo,photos...tout


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> toi fais gaffe...je t'ai déja parlé de la corde invisible...


tu coules, je reste


----------



## La mouette (7 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et l'orthographe ? ça usine ?




oh toi la fille !!!


----------



## DarkNeo (7 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Développe !!!
> 
> Tu l'as fait en toute connaissance de cause ? :mouais:
> 
> Parle c'est peut être grave



Oui je me suis dit : ca fait quoi d'avoir un bleu de 15 km sur le coin du gulliver (tete)


----------



## Stargazer (7 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu verras !
> 
> LA première fois que tu montreras ton zizi à une fille.....
> 
> ...




Les blogs existaient déjà à cette époque, ou c'est très récent ton histoire ..?


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> oh toi la fille !!!


si tu continues je te frappe


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu verras !
> 
> LA première fois que tu montreras ton zizi à une fille.....
> 
> ...




C'est clair que depuis j'ai du développer un sacré sens de l'humour pour qu'elles rigolent autant :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> c'est un intello! tu verrais au bistrot...comment qu'il remet tout le monde en place!..



C'est juste que je pensais à tous les crétins qui voient en sonny "le chien qui mord", mais qui ne prêtent aucune importance à leur propre haine.
Les méchants ne sont décidément pas toujours ceux qu'on croit. Ils sont juste là pour que les autres puissent continuer à croire qu'ils sont de chics types.


----------



## chroukin (7 Janvier 2006)

On peut changer le titre du sujet dans ce cas :modo:


----------



## reineman (7 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu coules, je reste


tu vas avoir besoin de la medecine elfique...toi


----------



## reineman (7 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les méchants ne sont décidément pas toujours ceux qu'on croit. Ils sont juste là pour que les autres puissent continuer à croire qu'ils sont de chics types.


c'est de walt disney ça je parie!


----------



## La mouette (7 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si tu continues je te frappe




Oh oui !!!!   encore !! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste que je pensais à tous les crétins qui voient en sonny "le chien qui mord", mais qui ne prêtent aucune importance à leur propre haine.
> Les méchants ne sont décidément pas toujours ceux qu'on croit. Ils sont juste là pour que les autres puissent continuer à croire qu'ils sont de chics types.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> c'est de walt disney ça je parie!



Lui ou Orwell. J'hésite.


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui !!!!   encore !! :rose:



On a un deuxieme SM sur le bar


----------



## chroukin (7 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> On a un deuxieme SM sur le bar


Ou sous la table


----------



## La mouette (7 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> On a un deuxieme SM sur le bar




Je simule parfois...:love:


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2006)

J'ai eu une enfance prolongée, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait déjà prescription.


----------



## sofiping (7 Janvier 2006)

Je croyais lire des conneries de gosses ... j'ai tout juste eu droit à des gna gna gna de grands couillons ... bravo


----------



## Patamach (7 Janvier 2006)

Je vois que ce pti branleur de playstationboy a bien pourri le sujet.
Ba.
C'est qu'il le meritait ...


----------



## quetzalk (7 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que ce pti branleur de playstationboy a bien pourri le sujet.
> Ba.
> C'est qu'il le meritait ...



Je trouve plutôt performante la sympathique _joint-venture_ organisée par nos fort drôles reineboy et sonnyman.
Tiens ça me donne une idée.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Tiens la page 4 me fait planter FireFox, y doit y avoir du gros


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens la page 4 me fait planter FireFox, y doit y avoir du gros


que dalle ...

mon p'tit frère dans une poussette de poupée et ... des trucs ...


----------



## joubichou (7 Janvier 2006)

mon truc préféré pour emmerder mes parents,c'était de grimper (déja) aux poteaux electriques et de menacer de me jeter sur les fils en hurlant que j'etais un enfant maltraité,effet garanti à l'arrivée des pompiers !


----------



## chroukin (7 Janvier 2006)

J'ai essayé à plusieurs reprises de noyer ma petite soeur mais ça n'a pas marché


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

T'as jamais essayé d'arreter de dire des conneries ???


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que ce pti branleur de playstationboy a bien pourri le sujet.
> Ba.
> C'est qu'il le meritait ...



Il est beau lui aussi...

Je sens qu'on se prépare de beaux jours...


----------



## chroukin (7 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est beau lui aussi...
> 
> Je sens qu'on se prépare de beaux jours...


En attendant on a toujours aucune nouvelle des conneries de sonnyboy


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

Et non.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Soit tu étais pas maltraité et je trouve mythique, soit


----------



## joubichou (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Soit tu étais pas maltraité et je trouve mythique, soit


j'étais pas réellement maltraité mais mes parent m'ont foutu en pension chez les curés pendant 12 ans,alors quand je rentrais a la maison je faisais tout pour leur faire payer ça


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

La pension chez les curés... je préfère pas donner mon avis.


----------



## joubichou (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La pension chez les curés... je préfère pas donner mon avis.


T'inquiètes y m'on pas eu ces ordures


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La pension chez les curés... je préfère pas donner mon avis.



Mon rêve ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Que je donne pas mon avis ? salaud !!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Que je donne pas mon avis ? salaud !!!



Mais non ! Je parlais des douze années chez les curés (ou dedans, comme tu veux).


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes y m'on pas eu ces ordures


Ah merde tu as donné mon avis


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes y m'on pas eu ces ordures



C'est proprement ce qui s'appelle rater une vocation.


----------



## jahrom (7 Janvier 2006)

Je me rappelle que gamin avec des potes on s'amusait à foutre de la colle liquide dans nos majorettes et on y mettait le feu pour "faire comme un vrai accident"...
Et puis un jour y a une majorette qui a mis le feu à une vraie voiture.
Le problème c'est que c'etait la voiture d'une petite vieille et elle etait dans sa voiture.
On la retrouvé carboniser...

Je te dis pas comment qu'on s'est fait engueuler !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je me rappelle que gamin avec des potes on s'amusait à foutre de la colle liquide dans nos majorettes et on y mettait le feu pour "faire comme un vrai accident"...
> Et puis un jour y a une majorette qui a mis le feu à une vraie voiture.
> Le problème c'est que c'etait la voiture d'une petite vieille et elle etait dans sa voiture.
> On la retrouvé carboniser...
> ...



Je parie qu'elle criait : "Je veux descendre !"

Ah non ? Ah bon.


----------



## reineman (7 Janvier 2006)

moi a l'école primaire, les filles m'apellaient 'mordfesses'.
Des que je voyais une fille dans un couloir, je me ruais dessus et lui croquais dans le mou de l'arriere train, puis repartais a toutes jambes en poussant des hurlements bestiaux.
Et pis ça a passé, vers l'age de neuf ans, avec les élétrochocs.


----------



## joubichou (7 Janvier 2006)

en quatrième  un de nos jeux favoris etait de lancer des oeufs du cinquième etage,mais une fois j'ai bien visé et j'ai assomé le prof de français,j'ai cru que je l'avais tué (en plus ce con il était chauve)


----------



## jahrom (7 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> (en plus ce con il était chauve)




C'est même souvent à ça qu'on les reconnait. 



pardon rezba :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Le sport-élèc fait tomber la libido ??? putain je veux me faire rembourser !


----------



## joubichou (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le sport-élèc fait tomber la libido ??? putain je veux me faire rembourser !


t'as pas vu vol au dessus d'un nid de coucous


----------



## Imaginus (7 Janvier 2006)

J'etais un ange durant mon enfance:

-A 5 ou 6 ans je planquais le dentier de grand pere dans des endroits invraisemblables (cuvette des WC,jardiniere,corbeille de fruit,dans sa gamelle casse croute au milieu du cassoulet).J'ai pris de ces raclés... 
-J'attachais des mitraillettes (petards)aux pieds des chats mais pas des chiens. 
-Je balancais des legos sur mes petits camarades (ok des gros blocs de legos). Toujours au coin 
-Je fesais des experiences avec le grille pain de mamie (chaussettes,tartine de nutella). 
-On refesait 14-18 avec des playmobil dans le bac à sable en se balancant des mamouths à la gueule.
:love: 


Bref que du bonheur.

Ah oui je fesais tout un tas d'autre truc super dangereux:

-Descendre un toboggan en velo cross
-Faire le lance flamme avec l'anti moustique
-Fumer du gazon dans une feuille de journal
-Faire des tractions sur un tuyau de gaz 
-Me balader dans les sous stations 
-Desserer les roues de velo de mes camarades
-Montrer mon engin aux filles

C'etait l'bon temps


----------



## chroukin (7 Janvier 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> J'etais un ange durant mon enfance:
> 
> -A 5 ou 6 ans je planquais le dentier de grand pere dans des endroits invraisemblables (cuvette des WC,jardiniere,corbeille de fruit,dans sa gamelle casse croute au milieu du cassoulet).J'ai pris de ces raclés...
> -J'attachais des mitraillettes (petards)aux pieds des chats mais pas des chiens.
> ...


Hé ben t'as pas chômé


----------



## DarkNeo (7 Janvier 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> J'etais un ange durant mon enfance:
> 
> -A 5 ou 6 ans je planquais le dentier de grand pere dans des endroits invraisemblables (cuvette des WC,jardiniere,corbeille de fruit,dans sa gamelle casse croute au milieu du cassoulet).J'ai pris de ces raclés...
> -J'attachais des mitraillettes (petards)aux pieds des chats mais pas des chiens.
> ...



Putin un Stiffler !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Janvier 2006)

J'ai commencé par naître, un jour de merde ; en siège et à moitié étranglé par mon cordon ombilical...  20 ans plus tard je me suis penché sur les grands comiques Roumains, Cioran et Vlad Dracul en tête... Depuis, j'évite de faire des conneries... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commencé par naître, un jour de merde ; en siège et à moitié étranglé par mon cordon ombilical...  20 ans plus tard je me suis penché sur les grands comiques Roumains, Cioran et Vlad Dracul en tête... Depuis, j'évite de faire des conneries... :mouais:



J'en suis resté à Ionesco.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis resté à Ionesco.



C'est un grand comique aussi? ...


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2006)

a 14 ans j'ai remplacer l'eau du réservoir des toilettes des profs par de la peinture voler en cours de dessins, moment mémorable :love:


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a 14 ans j'ai remplacer l'eau du réservoir des toilettes des profs par de la peinture voler en cours de dessins, moment mémorable :love:


t'as vu le résultat ?  :afraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Janvier 2006)

C'est combien un délais de prescription, déjà?... 24 ou 25 ans?...


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'as vu le résultat ?  :afraid:



je l'ai surtout entendu, pas vu pas pris  enfin une prof est sortie en criant dans le couloir, elle était  pleine de peinture, a oui on avait mis un diluant avec


----------



## iteeth (7 Janvier 2006)

Moi quand j'étais gamin je fesais faire n'importe quoi a ma cousine, j'avais juste à lui dire:"si tu le fais pas, jsuis plus ton cousin...", et ça marchait!
Grace à moi elle a pu manger une crotte de chêvre(sisi!), toucher une cloture électrique, écraser sa main dans une bouse de vache... et j'en passe... bon c'est vrai qu'après je me prenai de sacrées raclées mais ça en valait la peine. Dommage qu'a cet age là j'avais pas d'appareil photo, ça aurai pu être sympa!


----------



## jahrom (7 Janvier 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> Moi quand j'étais gamin je fesais faire n'importe quoi a ma cousine, j'avais juste à lui dire:"si tu le fais pas, jsuis plus ton cousin...", et ça marchait!
> Grace à moi elle a pu manger une crotte de chêvre(sisi!), toucher une cloture électrique, écraser sa main dans une bouse de vache... et j'en passe... bon c'est vrai qu'après je me prenai de sacrées raclées mais ça en valait la peine. Dommage qu'a cet age là j'avais pas d'appareil photo, ça aurai pu être sympa!



Avec le pouvoir que tu avais sur ta cousine et mon esprit malsain, sa main elle était pas dans la bouse, je te le dis moi.


----------



## iteeth (7 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Avec le pouvoir que tu avais sur ta cousine et mon esprit malsain, sa main elle était pas dans la bouse, je te le dis moi.



AAH!! Jsavais bien qu'il y avait des pervers ici..


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

présent


----------



## jahrom (7 Janvier 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> AAH!! Jsavais bien qu'il y avait des pervers ici..



D'ailleurs c'est uniquement parceque ma cousine était laide, que je me suis tapé mon frère.
Mais ça reste entre nous hein ?!


----------



## iteeth (7 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs c'est uniquement parceque ma cousine était laide, que je me suis tapé mon frère.
> Mais ça reste entre nous hein ?!


Tant que c'est pas avec des chêvres ou des moutons ça va...

mais je sens qu'il ne te faut pas grand chose pour que tu fasse le premier pas, non?


----------



## Malow (7 Janvier 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> Tant que c'est pas avec des chêvres ou des moutons ça va...
> 
> mais je sens qu'il ne te faut pas grand chose pour que tu fasse le premier pas, non?



Ca me fait penser qu'au jour de l'an de l'année dernière, jahrom était déguiser en Mr Seguin.....:rose: 
et moi en....:mouais:


----------



## jahrom (7 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser qu'au jour de l'an de l'année dernière, jahrom était déguiser en Mr Seguin.....:rose:
> et moi en....:mouais:



Ah Nostalgie... j'avais mis mon plus beau treillis.... :love:


----------



## molgow (7 Janvier 2006)

je m'amusais bien avec les autres jeunes de mon immeuble quand j'étais gamin 
- j'ai eu placé des cailloux dans un emballage plastique pour le développement des photos et au nom d'une vieille de mon immeuble
- je bourrais la boîte aux lettres d'un petit espagnol qui fumait de publicité pour "arrêter de fumer" (qu'on trouvait à la poubelle)
- je jetais des petits cailloux sur les voitures parquées à côté de chez moi, parce que le concierge de l'immeuble d'à côté était un gros con qui nous engueulait toujours
- je provoquais souvent cette racaille de Sergio, un voisin de 100m qui faisait 1 tête de plus que moi et qui évidemment était un gros con qui cherchait tout le temps la bagarre. Une fois je l'ai échappée belle grâce à... un grand sprint! 

Sinon une fois j'avais aussi essayé d'imiter les catcheurs que j'avais vu à la télé... ben quand tu retombes couché sur le parquet du salon... ça fait mal!!
Une "bêtise" qui me fait bien marrer maintenant... j'avais 7 ans environ et j'étais allé à la piscine avec mon cousin (qui en avait 10 de plus) et je comptais à haute voix toutes les paires de seins nus qu'on rencontrait!!! (une vingtaine en tout si je me souviens bien, c'était une bonne piscine municipale!!!! :love: ) Depuis je suis jamais retourné à la piscine avec, j'en ris encore de m'imaginer comment il devait être mal à l'aise ! 

Autrement, j'étais (suis) quand même calme et j'ai tjs aimé dire aux autres de faire des conneries (et regarder)


----------



## iteeth (7 Janvier 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> je m'amusais bien avec les autres jeunes de mon immeuble quand j'étais gamin
> - j'ai eu placé des cailloux dans un emballage plastique pour le développement des photos et au nom d'une vieille de mon immeuble



Alors c'était toi le petit con qui emmerdait ma mère? J'aurai ta peau...


----------



## molgow (7 Janvier 2006)

Pas possible, c'était une vieille demoiselle de 70 ans


----------



## iteeth (7 Janvier 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible, c'était une vieille demoiselle de 70 ans



Oui oui c'est ça... et elle m'a eu très tard..euh.. et personne était au courant:bebe:


----------



## CarodeDakar (8 Janvier 2006)

Aucune, bien sûr.


----------

